# briskett



## smokey steve (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Ya'll,  

I used these this past thanksgiving and got plenty of compliments on my briskett. VERY GOOD stuff.

Here goes:

Briskett Rub
6 tbl Lawry's salt
1 tbl black pepper
1 tbl garlic powder
1 tbl paprika
1 tbl chili powder


Briskett Mop
1/2 cp cider vinegar
1/4 cp olive oil
1/4 cp beer
3 tbl paprika
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black pepper

Stir or shake mop well before applying to meat as the oil and vinegar seperate. This mop will give your briskett amazing color.


----------

